# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 1995

## Polyneikos

Το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA, που είχε γίνει το 1995 , στο Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας.

Υπάρχουν κάποιες αποσπασματικές φωτογραφίες του αγώνα, αλλά όχι το πλήρες ρεπορτάζ
*Γενικός Νικητής ο Βασίλης Γρίβας*

Κατηγορία -80, νικητής ο Νίκος Σιγάλας
Διακρίνονται και ο Βασίλης Μάκρογλου, ο Κατσέτης,ο Θανάσης Κετούγιας.









Στην κατηγορία -90, ο Στέλιος Μπουντούλης, διακρίνονται και ο Διγενής Στάθης από την Κρήτη και ο Κεφαλογιάνης (αν μπορώ να διακρίνω καλά)











Στους Masters, o βετεράνος Χρηστος Παπακώστας




Αν έχει κάποιος το άρθρο του αγώνα από κανένα περιοδικό, ευχαρίστως να το ανέβαζε.

----------


## vaggan

ο φαλακρος στην -90 λεγεται σκαρμουτσος και πηρε την δευτερη θεση πισω απο μπουντουλη.
 επισης στην -80 στο κομπαριζον  διακρινεται ο νικος κολιατος ακριβως στο κεντρο στα πρωτα του αγωνιστικα βηματα τερμα αριστερα ο σωτηρης βεζυροπουλος και τερμα δεξια ο αειμνηστος θανασης κετουγιας .
στους εφηβους νικητης βγηκε ο αναστασακης δημητρης .
το εχω το φωτορεπορταζ αλλα δυστυχως αδυνατω να το ανεβασω :01. Sad:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ανεβάζω το φωτορεπορτάζ του Πρωταθλήματος της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ, από το αρχείο του vaggan  :08. Toast:

----------

